
Doge pronunciation: How do you pronounce the name of the shibe doge meme - curtis
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2013/11/15/doge_pronunciation_how_do_you_pronounce_the_name_of_the_shibe_doge_meme.html
======
bufferoverflow
"Doggie" pronunciation just makes more sense.

